# this stuff works for me!



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

I was having some breakouts since this summer, and I used garnier pure for this, but this stuff didn't help me afterall, it just dried out my skin!!! 

now I'm using diadermine purity system, it includes a facial scrub, a calming lotion, and a moisturizer(kinda like proactiv system) and I'm using it since my birthday, januari 31th, and I'm breakout free!

so everyone whos having breakouts: try diadermine purity!

(i kinda sound like tellsell chick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Morgana (Mar 8, 2005)

ahh there isnt any on the UK


----------

